# Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches



## Teich-Taucher (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir stehen momentan noch vor einer letzten Herausforderung, bis unser Schwimmteich so funktioniert, wie wir es uns gedacht haben. Ich habe dieses Thema/Problem mal mit dem Wort "Algenpflaum" umschrieben, da dieses am ehesten beschreibt um was es geht.

Wir haben in der 2. Saison des Schwimmteiches immer wieder nach einigen Tagen einen zarten Algenpflaum am Boden des Teiches. Dieser, wenn er dann nicht häufiger entfernt wird, wird nach einiger Zeit immer dichter und dichter.....und sieht dann natürlich dementsprechend aus.

Der Filtergraben läuft perfekt, dies sieht man - so denken wir zumindest - an dem üppigen Pflanzenwuchs im selbigen. Der zusätzliche Patronenfilter ergänzt das ganze System nochmals...

Wir haben noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, dem entgegenzuwirken. Ansonsten ist das Wasser ... na sagen wir mal... glasklar, und auch die Werte sind alle im akzeptablen Bereich.


Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, und wenn ja, dann vielleicht auch einen Tipp für uns..

Grüße
Silke und Rainer


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

Hallo

ohne eine Auflage von biologisch aktiven Substrat wird es wohl immer so bleiben

wenn ich richtig sehe besteht der Grund aus vermörtelten Vlies  ... oder
da baut sich natürlich immer ein Flaum auf .


denke ich mal ....

mfG


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

Servus

Sieht der Flaum so aus ... 

 
Das gelbliche ist der Betonestrich mit Anstrich in 2m Tiefe

Ich konnte gut damit leben


----------



## Teich-Taucher (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

Hallo Karsten, Hallo Helmut,

danke für die ersten Infos....

Ich mache mal am besten eben ein Foto zur historischen Dokumentation ...denn, gleich ist wieder alles weg da ich den Bodensauger anwerfen wollte...

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Teich-Taucher (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

Hier nun die entsprechenden Bilder...

leider ist das mit der Sonneneinstrahlung/Reflektion momentan eine kleine Herausforderung...

Ach ja noch eins, wenn der Sauger über den Flaum läuft, ist der im nu weg...ich denke immer, dass vieles nach wie vor noch Schwebeteilchen sind, die sich am Grund ablagern....

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

Servus

Hmmm ... auf den Bildern sehe ich nur "braun" .... also nix was mich persönlich stören würde 

OK ... durch die Schwimmbewegung wird durch das aufwühlen, daß Wasser eingetrübt ... sollte aber der Skimmer bzw. Bodenablauf imnu gesäubert haben ....

Vorteil gegenüber einem Teichsauger, die Bakis bleiben im Teich und werden nicht entsorgt 

Thias handhabt es auch so bei seinem "vermörtelten" Schwimmteich


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

also wir haben son Zeugs auch immer, wenn ich die Wände abschrubbe.
Dann stelle ich meinen Very-Low-Cost-Filter ind den Kreislauf und pumpe die Algenpampe rein. Eimer staut sich schnell auf und das Zeugs ist dann aus dem Teich.


----------



## fbr (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Algenpflaum am Grund des Schwimmteiches*

Hallo Silke und Rainer,
bei mir sieht es nach einigen Tagen/Wochen auch so aus und da ich das ewige absaugen der Sandsteinplatten satt habe, habe ich mir folgendes bestellt:
Mamovlieser 500 welcher hoffentlich bald kommt
Regentonne 500L 
Helix 12er ist schon beim Vorglühen
Standskimmer
Bodenabsaugung 
Oasepumpe mit 30000 Liter

Da ich morgen vor habe die Tonne in der Erde zu versenken und mit Beton zu ummanteln kann ich noch nicht sagen ob es funktionieren wird. 
ABER ich bin mir Sicher das es funktioniert


----------

